# Crazy dangerous way to blow up an aquarium.



## Mcdaphnia

I may be going to experiment using a power washer to remove the silicone and the painted background on two old 75 gallon glass leaker tanks. Not really expecting it to work since I've seen power washers disembowel concrete and drill holes in trees. One misstep, boom. Has anyone already tried anything this stupid and potentially disastrous? The safety plan is to have someone a distance away ready to dial 911.


----------



## Hoosier Tank

Good luck! Not trying to be a pesimist but it might be a good idea to don some eye protection. I'd start out going along the glass at a slight angle, almost parallel, instead of a 90 degree blast. But I am sure you already anticipated that.


----------



## Mcdaphnia

I think my plan is to demonstrate that it can't be done sucessfully, but I try to be open minded. Open minded is like this. Sometimes you find something new that no one sane would have tried. Sometimes your brain falls out.


----------



## cevvin

I am actually curious as to if this works or not. If it does work, I think it shouldn't be recommended HA HA. Leave it to the professionals.

If it blows up, post pictures.


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus

Please video it.


----------



## gaqua

sirdavidofdiscus said:


> Please video it.


I am seconding this.


----------



## kingdave

you know that pressure washers come in various degrees of power. My small electric power washer gets up to about 1400 psi max and the larger gas powered washers are much more powerful. My suggestion is to go with a smaller unit for your job.


----------



## 3569Ryan

I have one that's a thirteen horsepower the numbers on it are 4500 psi 4gpm it will blast through a 2x4 in about 5 seconds with a zero tip I'd let you barrow it if you were closer.


----------



## boredatwork

kingdave said:


> you know that pressure washers come in various degrees of power. My small electric power washer gets up to about 1400 psi max and the larger gas powered washers are much more powerful. My suggestion is to go with a smaller unit for your job.


Well thats a downer. Bigger is always better.


----------



## Mcdaphnia

boredatwork said:


> kingdave said:
> 
> 
> 
> you know that pressure washers come in various degrees of power. My small electric power washer gets up to about 1400 psi max and the larger gas powered washers are much more powerful. My suggestion is to go with a smaller unit for your job.
> 
> 
> 
> Well thats a downer. Bigger is always better.
Click to expand...

 We are going to use my son's gasoline powered professional pressure washer. I think it was 4000psi, but they do come bigger. Not even counting the PTO powerwashers that use a large truck engine for power. Just for fun I cut down a tree with his this past summer when he had it over here, and demolished the stump and nearby dirt. If not for the fact that it only moves what it blasts a short distance, it would be interesting to dig a goldfish pond with one. The tip and the distance are what determine the effect. A tip that can drill a hole in concrete is no worse than getting hit with the garden hose, if you step back far enough. In fact it has less range. Never advisable to test that out of course.

Even if this works perfectly, which remains to be seen, it still should not be recommended to anyone. The possibility of high velocity glass shards should give some pause.


----------



## ercnan

Jeez, what happened to razor blades and elbow grease.
Good luck, be safe, and save for either a new tank, or medical co-pays.
 
As Tim Taylor would say............
OHHH, OHHH,....................OHHH, OHHH.......................


----------



## Mcdaphnia

ercnan said:


> Jeez, what happened to razor blades and elbow grease.
> Good luck, be safe, and save for either a new tank, or medical co-pays.
> 
> As Tim Taylor would say............
> OHHH, OHHH,....................OHHH, OHHH.......................


Tim Taylor. Good point. Yes I guess this is a Tool Time project. Not sure I can find someone to get close enough to hold the video camera.


----------



## bulldogg7

def make a vid if ya can, I kinda think it may work it done right. angles and such.


----------



## Sin in Style2

Tims projects dont normally end very well. Matter of fact i believe hes on a first name basis at the hospital. Might want to get a blade and gloves and go with the proven method.


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus

I will hold the video camera if you can wait about a week. I'll be on vaction for 2 wks starting Nov.5. I live about 45min. from Hopkins.  Just trying to make it harder for you to back out. :lol:


----------



## Mcdaphnia

sirdavidofdiscus said:


> I will hold the video camera if you can wait about a week. I'll be on vaction for 2 wks starting Nov.5. I live about 45min. from Hopkins.  Just trying to make it harder for you to back out. :lol:


 I don't think I am backing out. My son's eyes lit up when I talked to him about it. Hopefully in a couple weeks there will be snow for a backdrop. BIY, no, you can't shovel snow with a power washer. It can leave a Zamboni-worthy layer of ice behind. Snow is great. I think of it as God's mosquito spray. You're invited. Pizza or chicken pakrikas afterwards? Unless we have to settle for what they're serving at the ER.


----------



## spotmonster

I was just outside with my power washer on Sunday blasting some rock I bought for my 180 project. There was some "foreign substance"  a kid put on my garage window during a b-day party that I couldn't easily clean off. So not even thinking about it, I blasted it with the power washer and it came right off. It was only after the fact I thought about it being stupid and I could have broken the window. The glass is about the same thickness as what's in a 10 gal tank. Mind you now , I have a cheapie power washer ( 129.00 deal) I suppose about 1000-1400 PSI. But I bet with this one there's no way your going to break a 75 gal tank glass. And it just may be strong enough to remove silicone. Removing the paint should be cinch also.

I can bring my cheapie over if you want to try both 

These big ones you all are talking about will probably be a whole different story opcorn:


----------



## R-DUB

An advance notice of the video release would be greatly appreciated. I could plan a party! Pop some popcorn and pop some brews for this vid. :thumb:


----------



## iceblue

Maybe you could build a box of 3/4" ply to fit around the tanks snugly leaving the seams of the tank exposed and wrap that with bands or a simple 2x frame. It would keep the tank from blowing apart as the seams are removed and would take up some of the stress the glass is going to go through....................Of course that's not as fun as the thrill of potentially blowing it up. opcorn:


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus

Either dish sounds good. I guess we should aim for the 6-8 to do this so I have time recover from any injuries. Wife will kill me if I get hurt when I'm on vacation and can't return to work ontime.


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus

Either dish sounds good. I guess we should aim for the 6-8 to do this so I have time recover from any injuries. Wife will kill me if I get hurt when I'm on vacation and can't return to work ontime.


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus

Either dish sounds good. I guess we should aim for the 6-8 to do this so I have time recover from any injuries. Wife will kill me if I get hurt when I'm on vacation and can't return to work ontime.


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus

Either dish sounds good. I guess we should aim for the 6-8 to do this so I have time recover from any injuries. Wife will kill me if I get hurt when I'm on vacation and can't return to work ontime.


----------



## the General

I am really excited about this. Foolish activities and I have a long history together so this is right down my alley. Love the idea and can't wait for the video!


----------



## Mcdaphnia

Sir David and all other! It's rainy and cold here today so I have rescheduled for Tuesday afternoon. Anyone who can make it then, PM me please!


----------



## CichlidLover2

Hahaha so are you for sure video taping this?

If I had the money and the time I would fly out to see this 

Ill be at home munching on something and laughing opcorn:


----------



## D-007

I'm also looking forward to the video - will most likely show it to the extended family too :lol:

Love to be there but you're a bit more than a stones throw from here 

opcorn: 
D


----------



## remarkosmoc

I'll be watching the video. Like the fishkeepers version of jack### 

opcorn:


----------



## Hoosier Tank

You might wish you hadn't rescheduled. Here it is Tuesday and on the Ohio side of Indiana I got 27 on the thermometer. BURRRRRR


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus

Too bad I couldn't make it yesterday. Should have done it today it was good weather here for it. Have you tried it yet?


----------



## Mcdaphnia

I have a little power washer now, 2500 or something, but didn't have it until dark yesterday. Supposed to reach 59 Friday, so that is the plan now. Does not look like there will be any audience or any videographer. if anyone is able to come, PM me for details. I am a little south of the big mall in Strongsville.


----------



## cevvin

Your a bit to far to just throw the kids in the car and come LOL, otherwise we would be there.


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus

Depending on what time I may be able to make it. I've got a video camera also. Never used it though the wife just picked it up.


----------



## mithesaint

Well? It's noon on Friday, perfect time for some delinquent behavior :dancing:


----------



## 3569Ryan

Hurry up and shoot that aquarium with water! It's been a long time . how long does it take to pressure wash something? I can clean a house to paint it in 2 or 3 hours. I'm getting impatient.


----------



## remarkosmoc

yeah lets go!!!


----------



## Hoosier Tank

Maybe Mcdaphnia is still in th E.R.


----------



## remarkosmoc

:lol:


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus

Too bad I'm back to work in MI. Won't be able to witness it first hand, unless he waits until after New Years.


----------



## Sav505

I'm starting to believe hes not going to do it!


----------



## iceblue

Or he's building up the antici..........pation.


----------



## bell

i really think he'll be alright, i worked for a pressure wash company back many years ago when i was in high school. we had big briggs motors driving the pump and could easily cut into concrete with the different tips for the wand.
and also having been a kid we'd regularly test the limits of things pressure wise, as long as he doesn't use a zero degree tip and keeps the wand at an angle, say 45 degree max, it'll easily remove the silicon without damaging the glass.
the silicon is softer than glass so it'll simply disappear remaining the glass intact.
however if the glass edge has a chip or something there is the chance it could crack it.....


----------



## Mcdaphnia

The last warm day I ended up doing yard things until it was too dark. I could make some snowmen to help hold up the tanks now that the chance of a warm day coming back is low, but I'm not sure how warm or hot water and very cold glass would react. The glass is old, but not very scratched up. It does have lots of shallow to deep chips on some pieces on the outer edges, so it might be safer to clean the inside then go easy on the chipped sides.


----------



## Hoosier Tank

I thought of you doing this when I got up today.... it was 11 F and I'm not _that_ far from you


----------



## Mcdaphnia

Hoosier Tank said:


> I thought of you doing this when I got up today.... it was 11 F and I'm not _that_ far from you


 It's cold here, but no 11 degrees F. Some of the snow even melted. Lake effect helps keep the worst of winter and summer extremes from happening here even though you are just a few hundred miles away.


----------



## CichlidLover2

So.....no power blasting? All this hype for nothing?


----------



## Mcdaphnia

I have the power washer, the tanks, and have found a couple more including one fiberglass tank. I am looking for a cameraman. If I don't find a fish hobbyist locally, I may try to draft my son-in-law with his brand new camcorder but I think that will be vetoed by the mother of my grandkids. I may also wait until there is a break in the weather.


----------



## Sin in Style2

Could use a tripod. The plus side is it wont run away in fear. The negative side is it wont call you an ambulance.


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus

I could be the camera man from Dec.26 to Jan3. Then after Jan 10 I'll be on winter layoff so I'll be free until at least April 1.


----------



## iceblue

Don't let these guys anywhere near the high pressure sprayer when your finally able to do it.
http://video.yahoo.com/network/10028466 ... &l=3774753


----------



## Riceburner

lol...

I accidentally cut my hand with a pressure washer...was holding a piece of driftwood at an angle with one hand and spraying it with the other. It slipped a bit and cut a few of layers into the skin..enough to draw blood.


----------



## bulldogg7

opcorn:


----------



## I3lazd

update????


----------



## Mcdaphnia

Got to do this outside of course. Missed any opportunity in the fall, but things are beginning to warm up. Now I'm working overtime practically every day even weekends. By the time I get home, it's dark.


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus

I'm home 3 more weeks if you still need a cameraman.


----------



## JALOOS

Can't see it hurting anything. I have used them hundreds of times. Like one poster said start off at an angle, its your best bet to get under the silicone and the paint and blowing it off. Blasting a rock and wood is completely different than glass, glass is alot stronger than the rest. 2500 psi is surprisingly not alot when it comes to trying to remove something, I have used ones up to 5000 psi and quite often use an airless spray gun with 5900 psi. Of course proper precautions and safety measures should be in place in the event that there is an accident.

Other than that go for it.


----------



## BenHugs

opcorn:


----------



## jfly

this thread still not have a video opcorn: ........ update :-?


----------



## Lanker26

This is the worst thread ever. You could have shipped the pressure washer, camera, and aquarium Fed Ex ground to the ends of the earth and completed this task so we could move on with our lives.


----------



## JALOOS




----------



## iceblue

Lanker26 said:


> This is the worst thread ever. You could have shipped the pressure washer, camera, and aquarium Fed Ex ground to the ends of the earth and completed this task so we could move on with our lives.


Patience is a virtue. I have no doubt we will get to see this done. :thumb:


----------



## lucid_eye

I'm sorry to pressure wash the fire of excitement, but there is no need for a cameraman, the pressure wand will do nothing at all, unless you try very hard. The deceleration of the water leaving the tip is exponentially large and if you get it really close the surface area being struck is very small. The biggest threat to the tank is a large amount of pressure on the upper center of the longest side. However, with a small impact zone the large pane of glass will simply flex around this area.


----------



## Mcdaphnia

lucid_eye said:


> I'm sorry to pressure wash the fire of excitement, but there is no need for a cameraman, the pressure wand will do nothing at all, unless you try very hard. The deceleration of the water leaving the tip is exponentially large and if you get it really close the surface area being struck is very small. The biggest threat to the tank is a large amount of pressure on the upper center of the longest side. However, with a small impact zone the large pane of glass will simply flex around this area.


 I plan to try this soon once the weather breaks here. but I have been told by others that they have used a pressure washer to strip the silicone out of tanks. We'll see if it works or not. I do expect it to at least clean up the tanks a little, so no loss either way.


----------



## Auntbeast

May I suggest having someone about 150 ft. away with a cell phone and right before you start have them dial 91....that way they are only one digit away from medical help?


----------



## Mcdaphnia

Auntbeast said:


> May I suggest having someone about 150 ft. away with a cell phone and right before you start have them dial 91....that way they are only one digit away from medical help?


 Thank you for only suggesting medical help. :drooling:


----------



## roadrunnermalwi

we are in brunswick and my boyfriend would have no problem coming over to video tape it. He wants to see what happens... and hey if it blows apart we are selling a 120 that you could replace it with


----------



## jfly

get on with it already geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzz


----------

